

Hurricane Sandy Eats - alex465
http://www.hurricanesandyeats.com/
I built this website, so that people who are on the East Coast can figure out which restaurants are open near them as things slowly open back up after the Hurricane.<p>So far it's mostly focused around midtown Manhattan but feel free to add additional openings in other affected areas.
======
alex465
If anyone finds this tool useful, please consider donating a small amount to
the American Red Cross to help the victims of Hurricane Sandy. I've included a
link on the site, but you can also go directly to the Red Cross website.

------
dalke
Totally irrelevant, but I first parsed that domain name as "Hurricanes and
Yeats" and second as "Hurricanes Andy Eats."

